# which control panel



## fr33hosting (May 12, 2014)

I am new to VPS i only ever used windows dedicated before.i am looking for ideas for a free control panel and maybe some links to tutorials and demo's to take a look see if i can use it! I have looked at some already but like cpanel and other paid but for the amount of space i have its not worth paying for it tbh.

many thanks in advance

fr33hosting


----------



## VPSCorey (May 12, 2014)

virtualmin


----------



## jarland (May 12, 2014)

VestaCP. I'm a cheerleader for it.


----------



## Xenfinity (May 12, 2014)

I'm casting my vote for Virtualmin, as @ did.

You can find demo login credentials for Virtualmin here: http://www.virtualmin.com/demo

I started using Virtualmin in 2009 and grew to like it because of the expanse of features that it provides for free.  There is a lot of stuff, which means that there may be a bit of a learning curve.  I never read any tutorials on it, however, because even though the options may be overwhelming at first, they are self-explanatory.

@fr33hosting, you might like the installation process for Virtualmin.  It allows you to personalize the installation for the resources available on your VPS.

I used cPanel for a couple of years, but when I found out that Virtualmin could restore hosting accounts from cPanel backups, I moved all my sites to use Virtualmin as the control panel.  (I did end up switching back to cPanel, though, especially since I've become a cPanel certified technician.  cPanel has a method to their madness that I've become fond of.)

It's actually been quite a while since I've used Virtualmin, but if you want some more personalized input about it from me, feel free to PM me.

Nick


----------



## tonyg (May 12, 2014)

Using a control panel for a server/VPS is like only learning how to drive a vehicle with an automatic transmission.

Why limit yourself?


----------



## Xenfinity (May 12, 2014)

Automation tools are very useful.  It's not imposing a limit; it's more like taking advantage of frameworks out there to help you get things done faster.

My analogy for this would be having a garage door opener rather than having to get out of the car, lift open the garage, and get back into the car.

Control panels help automate tasks without needing to build those automation tools yourself.

Nick


----------



## VPSCorey (May 12, 2014)

another nice thing about Virtualmin is that the free version now supports backups to Amazon S3.


----------



## tonyg (May 12, 2014)

Xenfinity said:


> Automation tools are very useful.  It's not imposing a limit; it's more like taking advantage of frameworks out there to help you get things done faster.


And that's perfectly fine if the user is comfortable with the shell and feels a control panel adds functionality.

My issue is with beginners that choose to start off with control panels without first learning the shell.


----------



## RLT (May 13, 2014)

Lol I remember this argument from when the first GUI desktops became available.


----------



## ExonHost (May 13, 2014)

You can also check webuzo


----------



## 24shells (May 13, 2014)

If you just need to use single domain you can use Plesk default one domain license.


----------



## Xenfinity (May 13, 2014)

tonyg said:


> And that's perfectly fine if the user is comfortable with the shell and feels a control panel adds functionality.
> 
> 
> My issue is with beginners that choose to start off with control panels without first learning the shell.


Ideally, yes; however, it's job security for tech support and related industries like computer repair. It's not a bad thing that beginners may not know their way around the shell unless perhaps your managed support is understaffed.


Nick


----------



## fr33hosting (May 13, 2014)

thanks guys nice of you to offer advice i will look at your suggestions and give them a try.i know shell ok but i am need something fast and easy & less time consuming.as i have just started a small hosting company which is going to be hard work to get clients as it is brand new so no reviers etc to hel me. and the vps is for me and my friends.i have a teamspeak for the use of my clan.


----------



## switsys (May 13, 2014)

tonyg said:


> And that's perfectly fine if the user is comfortable with the shell and feels a control panel adds functionality.
> 
> My issue is with beginners that choose to start off with control panels without first learning the shell.


You can't really compare Webmin/Virtualmin to any other 'control panel'.


----------



## jvkz (May 14, 2014)

Try zPanel you will find installation guide on official website... one line and you are ready to go...


----------



## rosehosting (May 18, 2014)

If you want an easy to use control panel then you will need the DirectAdmin control panel.

The DirectAdmin user manual is available at http://www.site-helper.com

A demo of DirectAdmin is available at http://www.directadmin.com/demo.html


----------



## HostNIT (May 19, 2014)

+ another one for virtualmin

If you evber decide to go with linux, zPanel is pretty good.


----------



## Bstephe (Jun 2, 2014)

I've personally got experience with ISPconfig which is probrobly one of the best, and latest open source control panels out. Works best with a fresh Debian install. Plenty of setup and walk thru guides on the net. Offer more advances features rather than simple tasks.


Can also cluster other boxes from with in the panel.


http://www.ispconfig.org/page/home.html


----------

